# Regelbare Laststromversorgung 10-30VDC/20A



## nekron (7 Mai 2008)

Hi ...

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Laststromversorgung 10-30VDC bei 20A (ca 500W).

Möglichst mit einstellbarem U/I und entsprechenden U/I Monitoren.

Wenn auch noch ein Sense-Eingang vorhanden wäre, dann wär es das Traumgerät 

Kennt einer einen Hersteller der sowas aktuell in Lieferfähigem Zustand bieten kann ?

danke
  michael


----------



## Solaris (14 Mai 2008)

Sowas vielleicht?

http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=5084148


----------



## nekron (17 Mai 2008)

Nein - eher sowas :

http://www.lambda-hp.com/product_html/genesys1u.htm

Falls mal einer sowas brauchen sollte ....


----------



## maxmax (19 Mai 2008)

die sollten auch sowas haben:
http://www.heidenpower.com/


----------



## drfunfrock (19 Mai 2008)

Agilent hat so etwas.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

Hallo Michael,

gute Erfahrungen haben wir mit Geräten von http://www.riedel-trafobau.de/produktgruppe_d/produkt_d.html gemacht. Vielleicht mal dort nachfragen, ob alle Optionen erfüllt werden können.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

